# Is my north face fake?



## 2000xlt (Dec 7, 2009)

I just got a north face denali in the mail and i am scrutenizing it as i just learned that the denali is the most "faked" jacket..First it supposed to be 300 fleece and its definetly thinner than my cabellas 300 fleece,,,Second the tag sewn into the jacket says made in bangladesh, Third,,one of the paper hang tags says made in mexico,,and last the zipper pull is on the left rather than on the right,,,supposedly it a "zip in" type thing,,i paid $89.99 shipped. Oh and i almost forgot the tag that says made in mexico also says "R INDIANCLAYRED" Which must be another color as mine is BLACK!!

what gives??


----------



## Frankie02 (Dec 7, 2009)

lol I think you got a fake one mine was made in AL Savaldo


----------



## 2000xlt (Dec 7, 2009)

its going back if i can get the guy to give me a refund,,,The fleece is so thin i can see through it


----------



## gollum (Dec 7, 2009)

it does sound like yours is an inferior version

I always thought that if its all 'made in China' there is probably not much difference

if yours is an actual fake then I doubt you'll get a refund
and I wouldn't trust them at all


----------



## InTheDark (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.thenorthfaceguru.com/

This page used to be a good resource on spotting fakes. It's been a while so I don't know how current the information is. I do know some of the fakes have gotten a lot better in recent years. I used to be able to spot them without even trying, but now they've been able to copy them so well I have a hard time telling them apart from the real thing. Even the buttons, zippers, and tags are identical, and they've even copied the seam sealing tape.

I thought North Face does most of it's manufacturing in Vietnam, but I'm not positive. One thing that usually tips me off is the color. Is the color even a standard north face color? I've seen a lot of fake jackets and bags that come in colors that were never offered by the company


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats what you get for buying TNF junk. you have what sounds like a triclimate fleece inner liner.


----------



## 2000xlt (Dec 7, 2009)

which would explain the zipper pull on the left


----------



## louie (Dec 8, 2009)

I've got a TNF softshell jacket that says made in Bangladesh. Isn't a left side zipper a lady's feature?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 8, 2009)

louie said:


> Isn't a left side zipper a lady's feature?



Yes-left side zipper=ladies jacket.

I was looking at some North Face jackets on E-Bay 2 weeks ago but was not sure which ones were fake.


----------



## 2000xlt (Dec 8, 2009)

The listing was from a "mens" denali jacket, and i got this..its going back.

thanks for the replies


----------



## chmsam (Dec 8, 2009)

I work in a college town and see tons of kids wearing all sorts of North Face gear. Every one of them looks like they are freezing their tails off. What are they going to do when it really gets cold here (it's barely been down into the upper 20's yet)? North Face seems to have become a trendy but pretty useless brand as far as I can see. Give me something warm and durable over trendy any day.


----------

